# Where to buy Mickey Mouse boots



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm due for new boots and I've read so many good reports about the Mickey mouse boots I'm going to try a pair. Anyone know where I can get them in the Ohio - Michigan border area? I'm going to Cabela's after work today but do not see them on their web site.


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

If you've got some time and you're okay with used, there is always some real good deals on e-bay. That's where I got mine. Always dry - always warm! Regardless, you're headed in the right direction by going with MM boots!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Lost_Peninsula said:


> I'm due for new boots and I've read so many good reports about the Mickey mouse boots I'm going to try a pair. Anyone know where I can get them in the Ohio - Michigan border area? I'm going to Cabela's after work today but do not see them on their web site.


did you try Woodville Surplus,thats where I have bought them before if you don;t see them ask the owner may be able to get them it may take a week


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/sear...KW+Box&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=mickey+mouse+boots


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Got a military surplus store down the road from me and they have tons of them. Thats where i'm headed to buy my first ones.*


----------



## Wallywalleye (Jan 4, 2005)

I got mine years ago at Gibralter trade Nt. Try them on because I wear a size 10 shoe & the boots I ended up with were marked size 8W. Fit perfect with 1 pair of wool socks. Warmest boot I've ever used. WW


----------



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

Picked them up today at woodville surplus for $80, looks like I will get to try them in the snow tomorrow....

Thanks


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Best deal on Ebay...just know what size you need!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you need a Micky Mouse hat to go with the boots?


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

Joes army navy, theres one in pontiac, and theres one on woodward in the royal oak area.


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Houghton laker said:


> Best deal on Ebay...just know what size you need!


Yeah, definitely go bigger. 

I don't know about you guys but my feet sweat alot in them mickey's. They told us during cold weather training to make sure the layer against your skin is polyester...it wicks away the moisture. Never put cotton against your skin. I makes a helluva difference.


----------

